# first drop of purple moscows



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i was recently gifted a few pairs of beautiful purple moscow guppies..today when i went to feed the fish i found that the female had dropped her fry...
right now i have 4 different types of guppies....some will be available fairly soon ; others will take a little time....will take some pics when i get a chance...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

OH i love purple moscows! How much fry did you get? I have so many different types of fry now. Red delta, fancy, another fancy type, and another batch of red delta, but is a cross breed...so..Many i want some purple ones so bad.,


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

I WISH I was in your state! I would pay SO MUCH for a purple moscow.  They run at 50+ shipping online...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sora...it will be several months before i am ready to sell any ; but keep a look out here on FF...they will not be $50...
what state are you in ?....i ship all over the country...usually not more than $15.00 for most shipping...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! Good luck loha! I didn't know you bred guppies.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ohmygosh! You'll sell them? I will pay for them!!!! Tell me when you have some cuz ill take a pair or two off your hands!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am currently working with several strains of guppies...
black moscows...
purple moscows...
japanese flame tails...
gold flame tails...

since i am a terrible photographer ; i will have to have my wife take pics of them..hopefully this week.....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> i am currently working with several strains of guppies...
> black moscows...
> purple moscows...
> japanese flame tails...
> ...


Yes, take pics I'd buy some that you have available.
When do your fry start showing color, not black, but like green and blue? ONe of my fancy guppies batch are getting black rims.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm in AZ. I'll definitely keep checking back!! Would LOVE to get some purples!


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> When do your fry start showing color, not black, but like green and blue? ONe of my fancy guppies batch are getting black rims.


Sometimes, if you turn off the lights in the room and shine a flashlight, you can catch the reflection of their colors, if you're just trying to tell which color they are.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i also just found out that a rare species of swordtails i have just dropped a bunch of fry...Xiphophorus Cortezi...a very pretty fish actually...small sword..black bars on sides.... a sail like dorsal....very rarely ever seen in the hobby..also waiting for my montezuma swords to start reproducing...their swords alone can get to be 4-5 inches long..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> i also just found out that a rare species of swordtails i have just dropped a bunch of fry...Xiphophorus Cortezi...a very pretty fish actually...small sword..black bars on sides.... a sail like dorsal....very rarely ever seen in the hobby..also waiting for my montezuma swords to start reproducing...their swords alone can get to be 4-5 inches long..


Pictures. I'd like to see that. I have alot of all the live bearers, except for swords.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Did your purple moscows come out nicely?


----------

